# Take a look at this track...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/WoodenTrack.html

Now that is NICE.....
That story makes it look like I could even do it...  
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, that IS cool.

but me and wood don't get along... 

--rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

ParkRNDL said:


> yeah, that IS cool.
> 
> but me and wood don't get along...
> 
> --rick


Diddo. I can do just about anything with metal and plastic, but wood, well, I can make big pieces into little pieces.......

Nice track though!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

In a word.........WOW. That track screams Afx semi race.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Track looks great! Potential to get airborne too.  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Wish that my track looked like that.. wow.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> yeah, that IS cool.
> 
> but me and wood don't get along...
> 
> --rick


Rick, is there a wood shop at your school?
Maybe you could enlist some students to build one...
Scott


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

That is great... I have always wondered how to put in rails for power. I was going to use braid, But this way would be lots cheaper and more durable too. Drag strip first to make sure it works well then a 4 laner...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Rick, is there a wood shop at your school?
> Maybe you could enlist some students to build one...
> Scott


 Sadly, no. They phased it out and beefed up the computer technology lab. I mean, what IS middle school without wood shop and wooden CO2 racing cars and those goofy lamp projects? I weep for the youth of today...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Sadly, no. They phased it out and beefed up the computer technology lab. I mean, what IS middle school without wood shop and wooden CO2 racing cars and those goofy lamp projects? I weep for the youth of today...
> 
> --rick



They don't know what they're missing. Sure was interesting seeing that guy run his finger through the bandsaw when he was trying to trim up that piece of framing he had for a project. Ouch! :devil: rr


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im wondering if u could do big banked turns


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

okracer said:


> im wondering if u could do big banked turns


You should be able to...
MDF does have a bit of give to it...


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

roadrner said:


> They don't know what they're missing. Sure was interesting seeing that guy run his finger through the bandsaw when he was trying to trim up that piece of framing he had for a project. Ouch! :devil: rr


That's funny. My gr 8 shop teach was missing 2 fingers due to an accident with that very tool. (but he had a sense of humor about it) Made US all a bit more careful for sure. Anyway, slots would be an awesome project for school...surprised it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Maybe you can get those computer geeks to design a computer comtrolled slot car system. I know some colleges have done these sort of projects.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i saw something somewhere about that


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man, that is an incredible track. I've used that rebar tie wire while doing concrete work before.......but I never would have thought about using it for powering a slot track.


----------

